# deer cart idea. what are your thoughts?



## maximum (Jul 11, 2005)

I think it is a good idea, but I would consider better wheels


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

The weight and stability may be an issue depending on the cart you use. Generally the wheel base would be wide enough but the whole cart itself my be a little flimsy under the weight of a mature deer.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Strap your wife to the cart and take her on a hike. If it works, let us know and if it doesn't work, let me know!


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Try to find one of those baby jogging carts on craigs list and then just modifiy it.


----------



## shtrbc (Nov 22, 2010)

Tried the golf bag idea. Wheels didn't work too well. I have a buddy that made a inline 2 wheel cart with 2 front bike tires. Works really well and tracks perfectly on nearrow cow/deer trails in the hills. He even left the hand brake on the front tire so if he gets tired on a incline he applies the brake and takes a breather.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

Most baby joggers are only rated for a 50lb child. A double jogger will be rated for two 50lb kids---probably not enough for a full-grown deer. They still can be pretty handy though. I picked up a double jogger for cheap on craigslist, and used it a few months ago on a 4-day hunt. The public land forest I was hunting in is landlocked and, while I had permission to cross some private land, I couldn't get a key to the gate. My buddy and I hauled in two 5-gal jugs of water in the baby jogger for 5.5 miles. Once the road ended, we had to carry them another 3miles, but it made short work of the road walk. Going in a week later to camp and hunt, I used the jogger again to carry my pack on the road walk, which saved me a lot of work. Brakes on the jogger really helped to control it on the descents. If you decide to DIY a cart, be sure to add some brakes.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Golf cart would be top heavy. When you cross ditches and logs the deer will cause it to tip over. 300 lbs is a lot to deal with crossing a log. Bicycle wheels and a 2' wide base help also having the weight of the deer centered on the wheels and not carrying it in your hands help as well. I like the brake idea.


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

my friend used a running stroller( the ones with the big tires) to make his


----------



## Varmintwade (Jun 17, 2012)

This homemade cart works great. The "cradle" part is a plastic barrel. The frame is 1" square steel.


----------



## drewstreeter (Jun 16, 2010)

I work in a golf retail store and i deal with these pull carts daily. you would have to modify and put bigger tires on and maybe it would work. The good quality ones will be able to handle the weight but the cheap one i have seen bend with a golf bag full of clubs. Probably 40-50 lbs??? But i love the homemade cart above. Great idea


----------



## 2-dogs (Aug 31, 2009)

I Added to my cart so I could strap @ the waist & shoulders & just walk. Alot eaiser then bending down reaching back to pull.


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Deer carts are a good idea providing you are walking on pretty level ground. And by level I mean not walking over rocks or logs. The property that I hunt on has so much stuff on the ground that I've stopped using my deer cart on as it's easier to just drag the deer.

David


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

I found a wheel chair for free and made a deer cart , but have not tried it out yet . set in the shed last year . I think the wheels might be to thin if you had to pull in soft ground .


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

The biggest problem I see with using a golf pull cart is cost. If you get a quality one that may be able to support the weight, it's going to cost you just as much as a game cart initially. Then you have the time and expense of modifying it into a game cart. Seems easier to get a game cart on sale to me. It'd be a fun build if you have scrap tubing around though.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

2-dogs said:


> I Added to my cart so I could strap @ the waist & shoulders & just walk. Alot eaiser then bending down reaching back to pull.


Oh baby, I really like the strap on version. my commercial cart is a serious pain in the back side (literally) trying to push or pull it by holding on to it is just a lot of wasted energy. Where I hunt there are plenty of logging roads that are clean and easy to haul on so I'm off to the shop to make some modifications to my cart... Thanks for the idea.


----------



## 2-dogs (Aug 31, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Oh baby, I really like the strap on version. my commercial cart is a serious pain in the back side (literally) trying to push or pull it by holding on to it is just a lot of wasted energy. Where I hunt there are plenty of logging roads that are clean and easy to haul on so I'm off to the shop to make some modifications to my cart... Thanks for the idea.


By the way when I added on I made mine set level when the belt & shoulder straps are on. Before the handle was to short & back end kept dragging the ground, pain.
Put a picture up when you finish.


----------



## JaXXas (Jun 18, 2013)

Yo might think along the lines of a chinese wheelbarrow. Supposed to be ultra efficient!


http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2011/12/the-chinese-wheelbarrow.html


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

One though....Add an electric motor and battery? now that would be a cart.


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

ofashea said:


> Strap your wife to the cart and take her on a hike. If it works, let us know and if it doesn't work, let me know!


This but also video tape it please.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

2-dogs said:


> I Added to my cart so I could strap @ the waist & shoulders & just walk. A lot easier then bending down reaching back to pull.


Thanks for the idea to 2-dogs...
Here is my belt-on setup for my deer cart. I took a Quiver belt pad that was one of about ten I purchase a couple of years ago from Ebay. I then added the strapping to a piece of bent aluminum which is bolted to the cart. It feels real comfortable I just hope I have a reason to use it this fall.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

b0w_bender said:


> Thanks for the idea to 2-dogs...
> Here is my belt-on setup for my deer cart. I took a Quiver belt pad that was one of about ten I purchase a couple of years ago from Ebay. I then added the strapping to a piece of bent aluminum which is bolted to the cart. It feels real comfortable I just hope I have a reason to use it this fall.


:thumbs_up


----------



## 350-P&Ybull (Mar 6, 2005)

I took a baby jogging cart axel and mounted it onto a Shoping cart. and then added a handle like a rickshaw. realy worked nice, I was able to pack out two quarters of an elk in one trip.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

some nice carts here guys!


----------



## c14smalls (Nov 18, 2010)

I built a 12' lean-to and put wheels outside the platform where the ladder and platform met. When I hunted public land it made it easy to turn over and drag/roll anywhere I wanted to go. It doubled as a game cart after the hunt. I would lay the animal and gear on the ladder and head out. Worked great. Just an idea.


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

Back in the 60's I had a buddy that was very efficient in filling his tags, but didn't like the idea of packing out his kill. What he did was build a motorized deer buggy, basically a wheel barrow of sorts/flat shelf driven by a lawnmower motor. It looked like something out of MAD MAX but it worked! He would fill his tag, field dress, hang, and then go back to camp and bring back his buggy and retrieve his deer.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Just picked up one of these old school deer carts


----------



## 2-dogs (Aug 31, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> Thanks for the idea to 2-dogs...
> Here is my belt-on setup for my deer cart. I took a Quiver belt pad that was one of about ten I purchase a couple of years ago from Ebay. I then added the strapping to a piece of bent aluminum which is bolted to the cart. It feels real comfortable I just hope I have a reason to use it this fall.


Bow_Bender looks good, I know you will like.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Varmintwade said:


> This homemade cart works great. The "cradle" part is a plastic barrel. The frame is 1" square steel.
> View attachment 1706343
> View attachment 1706345
> View attachment 1706346



Having built some and used some commercially available carts this is a good design. It has a low center with higher sides so the carcass stays in the cart when one side of the cart rides up higher than the other going over rocks and logs and it has large diameter wheels. Both necessary attributes of a good cart.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

If the cart can haul my golf bag I know it can handle the deer I shoot.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Just thought I would share that the belt system on my deer cart came in handy this year. It worked perfectly! After carrying this cat for 1.5 miles I decided to walk back to my rig and get the cart. I had another 1.5 miles to go but it was definitely worth the extra trip.


----------

